

Firefox Project Snappy - to eradicate pauses and improve responsiveness - ck2
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Performance/Snappy

======
ck2
It seems Firefox 13 will be the first release to contain many of their
efforts.

I've been reading up on it over here:

<http://blog.mozilla.com/tglek/2012/03/16/snappy-march-15th/>

